# ada aquasoil



## KRajten (Oct 23, 2005)

Is ADA's aqua soil artificialy couloured? 
Thank you


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I do not believe it is artificially colored. I have heard Aquasoil is manufactured with peat which may give it it's color. I can neither confrom or deny ADA's manufacturing process


----------



## KRajten (Oct 23, 2005)

i'm asking because recently i wanted to buy a soil from denerle, and it is artficialy coloured. So we had a little dsicussion if ada aqua soil is also coloured, and we agreed that it has to be, because you have all different kind of colours, and all the same shape, so the colour has to be added...


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

You may want to post this in ADG's Forum. They can probably give you a better answer


----------



## KRajten (Oct 23, 2005)

thank you ...


----------

